

Read what Paul Graham's newspaper probably looks like - mi3law
http://presseract.com/hyp_pg
This is <i>not affiliated / sponsored</i> by PG or YC.<p>We are showing off our startup to get feedback.<p><i>Startup summary:</i> On Presseract, users create and share their own newspapers. Users can add sources / feeds (via boxes) from other profiles to theirs,  comment / tag their friends on news-worthy items, and share their presence on the web in a unique way: experience other people's internet.<p>Would love to get some feedback from the HN community.
======
dfc
Why would he want to read his essays so often? And even if he wanted to read
them frequently why would he want them above the fold? Surely he knows where
he put them.

~~~
Quantumplation
Very good point! (Disclaimer: Lead Backend developer for Presseract here.)
When we set up the page, we couldn't actually know what sources he reads, so
it's obviously not totally accurate. We did, however, create a page with an
assortment of things we thought he might want to consume, but as that's only
half the story with Presseract, we also put some things we thought he would
want his fans/followers/readers to read.

------
JoaquinRoca
This is a very neat demo. I'd love to see what Paul Graham's newspaper looks
like!

